# The end of an era, HMCS Preserver paid off, 21 Oct 2016



## jollyjacktar (21 Oct 2016)

My dear sweet friend was paid off today and it really bums me that I was unable to see her last day today.  I spent the majority of my sailing days on her and will miss her.

  :'(

http://globalnews.ca/news/3017748/hmcs-preserver-reliable-workhorse-retires-from-frontlines-of-history/

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/canadian-navy-hmcs-preserver-paying-out-ceremoney-sailors-1.3816297


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (21 Oct 2016)

Last of the galant ladies.

I feel your pain, Jollyjacktar, as a tanker wanker myself.

There will never be a trio like those ladies again.

For long, dedicated and honourable service, I salute you, Preserver. A nation owes you much more than it will ever know.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Mar 2017)

Next step:  finding someone to take the ship apart ...


> The Department of National Defence has a requirement dispose of the former HMCS PRESERVER, a Protecteur-classauxiliary oil replenishment (AOR) ship and the former CFAV QUEST, an Auxiliary General Oceanographic Research (US DoD) / Oceanographic Research Ship (DND), by Ship Breaking. The contractor will be required to prepare the ships for transfer, transfer eachto the Approved Site(s), demilitarize the Controlled Goods, return any museum material, and subsequently Break (dismantle and dispose or recycle) the vessels in an efficient and environmentally responsible manner that is conforming to Canadian Laws andthe terms of the contract ...


More details in Statement of Work (27 page PDF) here.


----------

